# Parking at and camping near Heathrow



## Hymer007 (May 19, 2010)

Hi All

I wonder if anyone can help.

I am collecting my mum on Monday from Heathrow Terminal 1 and then have to spend two nights nearby and collect my OH from Heathrow again, then ferry to France.

My first question is, where can I park my 3.2m high 8.2m long Euromobil at Heathrow in order to pick up my mum. I have heard that you can go to coach parking and that there is a "high sided vehicle" parking area but I have no idea if these are still accessible after reading the posts from back in 2009...
I have also heard that you can go to departures and pick up there but would prefer to meet her at the gate if possible. though happy for suggestions...

Second question; is there a decent, chilled camp site near Heathrow that is not extortionate where I can have my 2 year old running free without stressing about open water (Walton-on-Thames) and not having to renew (hopefully) my CC or CCC memberships....

Some help would really be appreciated as I am struggling and am really nervous about driving my big van alone for the first time...

Thanks


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

May be some useful info here, although you'd need to check up to date status:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...8&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.
Even if the high sided car park is still operating at Terminal 3 (building work going on) I wouldn't attempt trying to squeeze your outfit into it - not a lot of room to manoeuvre.

The C&CC site at Chertsey is not far away (14 miles ish). It is riverside but fenced and gated. Open to non members. High season charges will apply so not cheap.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we've stopped at Chertsey and picked up from Heathrow, but used T3. There is no facility to get a high vehicle into the pick up area, but we parked up outside the airport and arranged for him to call us when he was through customs, and told him to go to the arrivals drop off area. We then drove in & picked him up there. It may be that there's a similar area at T1 (building work going on atm?), may be worth calling Heathrow.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

How mobile etc is your Mum ?

Not perhaps the solution you want but there is an excellent coach service from Oxford to Heathrow ( every 20 minutes) with over 60s concessions. It goes to every terminal and straight back to Oxford. There is also a very good campsite in Oxford (C&CC), opposite the Redbridge P&R. You could stay there , take the P&R bus into Oxford and get off at Gloucester Green and meet her off the coach. She will have help at Heathrow to get bags onto the coach if necessary.

Your husband could then do the same thing 2 days later- or you could park somewhere close to Heathrow and he could get the ordinary service bus to you.

It's a very slick operation !

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

May or may not be a help..
Do you need campsite facilities or are you happy to use the van ?
Legoland Windsor will let you over night in the staff car park, maybe something to keep the little one amused for the days as well. Not cheap on entry but you can offset that against campsite fees .. Under 3 are free and bet there are some 2 for 1 vouchers out there somewhere..


----------

